

Asana (no longer private alpha) - aymeric
http://asana.com

======
klausa
I couldn't figure what what this things was after skimming over landing page -
after watching 'How to use Asana, in 2 minutes' it seems like it's kind of
task-list/to-do/reminder thing - which makes me think of Trello. Honest
question - how is it different and/or better than Trello?

~~~
fiaz
Honest question: how is this different from Google Wave?

~~~
klausa
If you're asking about Trello - then I see one _big_ difference - Trello has
__way __simpler interface - to the point I could send my boss and colleagues
invites and they immediately knew how to use it - whereas even my most geeky
friends had problems figuring out how to use Wave (I did too.).

------
Zakuzaa
<http://asana.com/company/>

Too many people?

~~~
bane
I thought you were joking till I checked:

19 staff/founders and 14 board/advisors? No wonder it took them 3 years to get
to beta with a fancy to-do app -- too many cooks in the kitchen!

(on closer inspection, not everybody on the list has something to do with the
app, they also list their chef, a "coordinator" (whatever that means), and
recruiters and sales folks)

with all kinds of ex-FB and ex-Googlers (and an ex-Palantir and Yelp)
including data scientists, mathematicians and machine learning folks, I have a
feeling they _must_ have more in store than what they show here:

<http://asana.com/2011/05/new-asana-intro-video/>

And which Trello does _much_ better.

If not...this is _way_ too heavyweight a team.

Oh, and a $9mil round.

~~~
endeavor
I worry that that had such easy access to VC money that they decided to grow
too soon. With the names of their roster, I assume people just showed up with
wheel-barrels full of of money. With that many people you are already running
into coordination and scaling problems. If you don't have a really clear
product to focus on then you can have problems.

------
koevet
My company has been using Asana for the last few months and we have been quite
happy with the outcome. IT IS really just a glorified task list. Asana team
has put lot of effort into building a snappy user interface that feels almost
like working on a native app (shortcuts, etc). I miss a native iphone app even
though the mobile site works ok.

------
macavity23
Looks interesting... but pale grey text on white background, argh!

------
Yoric
Personally, I do not care all that much for the Asana task manager but I am
eager to see more about the underlying LunaScript technology.

~~~
andrewcooke
didn't they more-or-less drop that by the end? see the update here -
[http://www.quora.com/Why-is-Asana-developing-their-own-
progr...](http://www.quora.com/Why-is-Asana-developing-their-own-programming-
language-Lunascript)

but three years to implement a todo list suggests they had a lot of fun with
it along the way....

~~~
scottostler
Even though Lunascript the reactive web language has been scrapped, Luna the
reactive web Javascript framework is still plenty interesting. Building a web
framework is much more reasonable for a prelaunch startup.

However, that's from a quora post written almost a year ago. We'll have to
wait and see.

------
aymeric
After waiting so long to get access to it and after hearing so much about it I
am a bit disappointed.

<http://getflow.com> and <http://trello.com> seem to have stolen their
thunder.

------
algorithms
Will this be free in the future or based on a premium subscription model?

~~~
endeavor
Almost certainly premium/freemium. This type of app is usually marketed to
businesses.

------
Codayus
This looks great, but I'm still kind of at a loss: How is this different than
Trello?

~~~
macavity23
Hadn't heard of Trello - it looks awesome, thanks for the spot :-)

~~~
ableal
Bagged these two pages in my Trello search. Joel explains the idea:

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2011/09/13.html>

Answers: promised free as is, possibly freemium features later (7th item):

<http://blog.trello.com/trello-common-questions/>

